
Bootstrapping 2.11 Backwards - bsdimp
https://bsdimp.blogspot.com/2020/08/bootstrapping-211bsd-no-patches-from.html
======
bsdimp
Binary format changes are never fun to go through forwards... This blog entry
explains how the 2.11BSD restoration project did it backwards as a step
towards creating the boot tapes for the original system...

